# Ombudsman - El Defensor del Forero



## Víctor Pérez

Me gustaría someter a vuestra consideración la idea de que WR creara la figura del *Defensor del Forero*, es decir, de un *Ombudsman*. 

Si bien estoy convencido de que este mediador tendría poquísimo trabajo (al menos, eso espero), creo que su presencia sería bastante saludable.

Víctor


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿Para defenderlo de qué exactamente, Víctor? 

Llevo aquí el tiempo suficiente como para haberme peleado con todos los mods habidos y por haber, y me he ganado una buena colección de amonestaciones. Al principio me parecía injusto y me quejé en todos los tonos. 

Pero eso fue al principio. Ahora, después de tanto tiempo, los aprecio en lo que valen. Y valen mucho: hay que tener muy buen talante para aguantar las broncas que les caen.


----------



## swift

Ejem... Cof, cof, cof. ¡Snif!

Don Víctor, amigo:

¿Crees de verdad que la figura de un _defensor_ del forero sea necesaria? ¿Crees tú que existan dos bandos diferenciados, opuestos acérrimos, y abusos de "autoridad" (¡cuál!) de parte de los moderadores?

Cuando se debe resolver una polémica entre un forista y otro moderador, existen dos vías: la primera, exponer el caso a otro moderador (haciendo uso del botón de reportar un mensaje privado); la segunda, exponer el caso a Mike. El recurso está tipificado en el reglamento (que me permito copiar acá, para beneficio de los lectores):



> _Can moderators be disciplined just like other members? By whom?_
> Moderators must abide by the rules, just like other  members. Their posts can be reported by members and are subject to  moderation by other moderators. If disciplinary action is warranted, it  is carried out by the administrator.
> 
> _What do I do if I disagree with a moderator action?_
> Discussions about moderator or  administrator actions are welcome via email or private message, but  should not be discussed in the public forums. This is out of respect for  the members and moderators involved.
> 
> If you don’t understand or agree with a moderator’s  actions, send a private message to that moderator or another moderator  that you trust. Your complaints and suggestions are welcome and will  help us improve the WR forums.


Y entre las preguntas frecuentes:


> How do I cancel my membership?
> 
> 
> You can not cancel an account, but you can stop visiting the  forums.  To no longer receive emails, you should unsubscribe to all  subscriptions and delete your birthday.  *If you are leaving because of  problems with other foreros, moderators or the forum's general culture, please send a Private Message to the administrator mkellogg (Mike).  This way he might be able to fix the issues involved.*



El _defensor_ que propones tendría a su cargo una tarea delicadísima. Y además tendría que ser políglota. Y ser un super-moderador...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por tu aporte, Valeria.

No creo que sea tan descabellado pensar que en una comunidad tan amplia como lo es WR puedan aparecer situaciones en las que los usuarios quizá lleguen a discrepar con alguna actuación de los moderadores y, precisamente para que unos no tengan que llegar a “pelearse con todos los mods habidos y por haber” y ganarse “una buena colección de amonestaciones” -como aparentemente te ha ocurrido a ti- y otros no tengan que “aguantar las broncas” que les puedan caer, creo que la presencia de un Defensor del Forero armonizaría mucho más las relaciones entre unos y otros.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Swift:

Ni creo ni deseo que existan "dos bandos diferenciados", como tampoco creo que hayan "abusos de autoridad". Me parece esa una visión demasiado alarmista que no viene a cuento. La figura del Defensor no tiene por qué responder a circunstancias tan negativas.

Por otro lado, te agradezco las molestias que te has tomado al transcribir normas y protocolos que ya conocía pero que, en mi opinión, no siempre son aplicables porque, por un lado, no todo el mundo tiene por qué tener a un “moderator that you trust” y, por otro lado, no creo que lo más funcional sea ir a quejarse a Mike.

En cuanto a que la tarea del Defensor que propongo sea “delicadísima” o no, a que dicho miembro deba ser “políglota” o un “super-moderador”, son cuestiones que deberían ser tratadas con posterioridad. Antes de eso lo que importa saber es si esa figura puede ser útil o no.

(y cuídese esa tos, mi querido Don José…)


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Víctor Pérez said:


> No creo que sea tan descabellado pensar que en una comunidad tan amplia como lo es WR puedan aparecer situaciones en las que los usuarios quizá lleguen a discrepar con alguna actuación de los moderadores


Huy, claro que discrepamos. Con los moderadores y entre nosotros. Pero al final, lo que cuenta es hablar. Aprendí que si le preguntas (vía PM) al mod que te ha borrado, tijereteado, cerrado el hilo y amonestado normalmente la cosa se aclara. 



> y, precisamente para que unos no tengan que llegar a “pelearse con todos los mods habidos y por haber” y ganarse “una buena colección de amonestaciones” -como aparentemente te ha ocurrido a ti-


Víctor, no me estoy quejando. Me las merecía, todas y cada una de ellas.



> y otros no tengan que “aguantar las broncas” que les puedan caer, creo que la presencia de un Defensor del Forero armonizaría mucho más las relaciones entre unos y otros.


 
Bueno, no sé. Impertinentes los hay en todas partes, y si no nos ponemos impertinentes con el mod de turno pues nos pondremos impertinentes con el defensor de turno.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Huy, claro que discrepamos. Con los moderadores y entre nosotros. Pero al final, lo que cuenta es hablar. Aprendí que si le preguntas (vía PM) al mod que te ha borrado, tijereteado, cerrado el hilo y amonestado normalmente la cosa se aclara.



No creo que pasar por eso deba ser necesario...



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Víctor, no me estoy quejando. Me las merecía, todas y cada una de ellas.



Jaja! ¡Qué sumisa te veo, Mesalina! ¡Quién te ha visto y quién te ve!



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bueno, no sé. Impertinentes los hay en todas partes, y si no nos ponemos impertinentes con el mod de turno pues nos pondremos impertinentes con el defensor de turno.



Pues precisamente no es con el "defensor de turno" con quién te podrás poner impertinente porque lo que tratará será de resolver problemas, si los hubieren.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Víctor Pérez said:


> Jaja! ¡Qué sumisa te veo, Mesalina! ¡Quién te ha visto y quién te ve!


 
No tengo nada de sumisa... pero tampoco tengo nada de idiota, y seguir con la misma actitud cuando te das cuenta de que te has equivocado es el el no va más de la gilipollez.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No tengo nada de sumisa... pero tampoco tengo nada de idiota, y seguir con la misma actitud cuando te das cuenta de que te has equivocado es el el no va más de la gilipollez.



Me alegro de que te dieras cuenta.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Apoyo la moción.
Ciertamente al principio metí las 4 en varias ocasiones y los moderadores me tuvieron que devolver al redil -a veces a patadas-, lo cual hice cual cordero de Dios.
Pero después de tanto tiempo rondando por acá, estoy convencido de que:

> hay moderadores que no pesan con la misma romana que otros: los hay comprensivos y flexibles, amables incluso, incluyentes, los hay refunfuñadores por cualquier desliz voluntario o no, los hay con motosierra en mano que ni _Agua va_ dicen.

> como navigo en otros foros, tengo un par de moderadores entre ceja y ceja... bueno, no yo, ellos me tienen a mí. Estoy absolutamente convencido de ello: cualquier coma mal puesta, ¡Zas, expulsación, tarjeta roja directa, tipo Pepe! Y de mal modo, además, con regaño público tipo: _Si no tienes nada más que hacer, no lo vengas a hacer aquí_. En estos precisos instantes, ya me he quejado en dos ocasiones por un comentario hacia mí que me parece bastante ofensivo: silencio absoluto, y precisamente por parte de uno de los guillotinadores de turno. (Sí, ya sé, los moderadores son voluntarios y no remunerados y no están las 24 horas pegados a WR).


----------



## swift

Cuando uno reclama el auxilio de un defensor, puede ser por dos razones (quizás haya más): 1) porque se siente desprotegido y amenazado; 2) porque siente que ha habido o hay personas que han sido perjudicadas por las medidas de los moderadores y de cierto modo se siente impulsado a representar su causa.

Copié un par de informaciones sobre las medidas disciplinarias para los moderadores no para molestarte, Víctor, porque estoy seguro de que un forista concienzudo como tú las conoce bien. A mí también me las han recordado en bastantes ocasiones. Creo que todos los que llevamos algún tiempo por acá —años, en nuestro caso— hemos tenido que recibir un llamado de atención alguna vez —o muchas veces—. Lo que pasa es que hay quienes son más nuevos en estos lares y quizás no conozcan bien sus "derechos" (por llamarlos de algún modo). Fue pensando en ellos que copié esa información. 

En cualquier caso, creo con sinceridad en el diálogo y no me parece que los moderadores estén aquí sólo para disciplinar y rabiar. Quizás los haya todavía —como los hubo antes— que se tomaron demasiado en serio su labor de moderadores y la llevaron al extremo de hostigadores (confío en Dios en que tal cosa no esté pasando; de hecho, no la he experimentado).

Cuando evoqué la figura de un super-moderador fue pensando en que alguien que pudiera mediar entre los foristas y los moderadores debería ser además un moderador con mucha experiencia como forista y con mucha experiencia como moderador. Alguien que supervise las acciones de ambos bandos. Y ese es un trabajo delicado, a mi modo de entender.

En serio, me gustaría saber en qué casos podría estar un forista tan desprotegido y amenazado por los moderadores como para que se imponga la necesidad de un defensor de los foristas.

Y a los moderadores, cuyo trabajo ingrato a menudo damos por sentado, ¿quién los defiende cuando aparecen foristas majaderos y fastidiosos? ¿No son ellos tan humanos y falibles como los foristas?

Si pedimos consideración, deberíamos dar consideración en mayor medida.

Sólo mi pensamiento, claro.

Un abrazo, Víctor.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Apoyo la moción.


Gracias por tu apoyo, Juan Jacob.



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> > hay moderadores que no pesan con la misma romana que otros: los hay comprensivos y flexibles, amables incluso, incluyentes, los hay refunfuñadores por cualquier desliz voluntario o no, los hay con motosierra en mano que ni _Agua va_ dicen.


Y supongo que también los hay que pueden pasar alternativamente por todas esas fases. Quién no vea esta realidad -realidad por otro lado comprensible- es porque no quiere. Sin contar posibles filias y fobias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

swift said:


> En serio, me gustaría saber en qué casos podría estar un forista tan desprotegido y amenazado por los moderadores como para que se imponga la necesidad de un defensor de los foristas.
> 
> Y a los moderadores, cuyo trabajo ingrato a menudo damos por sentado, ¿quién los defiende cuando aparecen foristas majaderos y fastidiosos? ¿No son ellos tan humanos y falibles como los foristas?
> 
> Si pedimos consideración, deberíamos dar consideración en mayor medida.



Todo esto huele a demagogia y a un intento de manipular mis palabras, me pregunto si con el objetivo de tratar de desvirtuar mi sugerencia. Nadie, salvo tú, ha hablado de "desprotección" ni de "amenaza". Que los moderadores son "tan humanos y falibles como los foristas" y que merecen "consideración" es una obviedad, faltaría menos. ¿O es que acaso yo he dicho lo contrario?


----------



## swift

¿Demagogia? ¿Manipulación? Definitivamente, cada ladrón juzga por su opinión, Víctor.

Y lo que pediste fue opiniones, precisamente. Yo te di la mía: nadie pide la ayuda de un "defensor" a menos que se sienta indefenso, perdona la redundancia. O bien, quien propone que haya uno siente que otros de su grupo están desprotegidos.

¿Para qué necesitamos un mediador? Cuando he sentido que algún moderador tomó una medida inadecuada, nunca he recibido discursos autoritarios ni prepotentes. Cuando he señalado un comentario excesivo de algún moderador, me han escuchado y han atendido el asunto con mucha seriedad.

El problema es que hay foristas tan tenaces y tercos que, como se puede esperar en cualquier relación humana, acaban por lavar la voluntad de uno o varios moderadores. No es ideal que eso pase, pero el caso es que se da. Y es natural que después de agotar la paciencia de los moderadores ya no se vea a ese forista con los mismos ojos. Reitero: no es ideal, pero pasa.

Algunos foristas hasta son un ejemplo sobresaliente de la longanimidad de los moderadores.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sí, ya sé, los moderadores son voluntarios y no remunerados y no están las 24 horas pegados a WR.



En efecto, Juan Jacob, y es que lo cortés no quita lo valiente: podemos perfectamente reconocer el valor del trabajo que por lo general ejercen los moderadores sin por ello descartar que en alguna ocasión pueda surgir una situación inexpugnable que necesite la mediación de un tercero.


----------



## mkellogg

(Excuse me for writing in English.)

Victor, I think it is an interesting idea. I know that I use former moderators for a similar purpose. They understand the way the moderators work and think, and are also outside of the group. When they contact me about an issue, I listen very closely.  Maybe at some point in the future I will be able to convince a moderator who is resigning to be designated as an ombusdman.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mkellogg said:


> (Excuse me for writing in English.)
> 
> Victor, I think it is an interesting idea. I know that I use former moderators for a similar purpose. They understand the way the moderators work and think, and are also outside of the group. When they contact me about an issue, I listen very closely.  Maybe at some point in the future I will be able to convince a moderator who is resigning to be designated as an ombusdman.



Well, that's wonderful news, Mike! 

My best wishes for you to succeed soon at this task.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Víctor Pérez said:


> Well, that's wonderful news, Mike!
> My best wishes for you to succeed soon at this task.


 
For me too.
Go for it.
Thanks.


----------



## fsabroso

Víctor Pérez said:


> Me gustaría someter a vuestra consideración la idea de que WR creara la figura del *Defensor del Forero*, es decir, de un *Ombudsman*.
> 
> Si bien estoy convencido de que este mediador tendría poquísimo trabajo (al menos, eso espero), creo que su presencia sería bastante saludable.
> 
> Víctor


Victor:

Aunque no lo creas en cada reporte, o discusión sobre algún hilo o conducta de algún miembro, siempre hay uno de nosotros que aparece siendo un defensor de dicho forero, no porque nos caiga bien, sino porque a veces nos parece que la primera acción deseada es muy fuerte o hasta equivocada, y es ahí donde empieza el debate, entre nosotros tenemos muchas veces diferentes modos de pensar, y siendo cada caso distinto, con frecuencia aparece uno, o dos o a veces más, de nosotros que no esta de acuerdo con el resto y discutimos el caso, hay veces que el defensor gana ya que la acción solicitada al inicio por un miembro regular o un moderador ("el fiscal"  ), no sucederá, o la decisión ("sentencia"  ) será menos dura que la solicitada, a veces un simple mensaje pidiendo o sugiriendo al "defendido" simplemente que le baje el tono, que revise las reglas, etc. y muchas veces hasta "absuelto" de todos los cargos 




> Si bien estoy convencido de que *este mediador tendría poquísimo trabajo*  (al menos, eso espero), creo que su presencia sería bastante saludable.


Aquí si estas equivocado  , este ombudsman sí que estará ocupado 

Saludos.


----------



## JamesM

fsabroso said:


> Aquí si estas equivocado  , este ombudsman sí que estará ocupado
> 
> Saludos.



I agree.   People may not realize how busy the moderators are.  For example, there have been 50 reported posts in the last 14 hours (across all forums).  We are supposed to (to the best of our ability) read every post in every thread in the forum(s) we are moderating and all the reports for our forum(s), plus any reports redirected to us from other forum moderators.  In cases of warnings, we enter into (sometimes lengthy) discussions about the warning, as others have said. We also send out some suggestions and advice to new users, delete and report spammers and discuss larger board issues (organization of forums, messaging, etc.)  

All of this is done in our spare time; we are volunteers.

I pity the ombudsman that would have to keep up with all of this for all the forums.  More power to her/him!  I find it hard to keep up with just one forum.

- James


----------



## Víctor Pérez

fsabroso said:


> Victor:
> 
> Aunque no lo creas en cada reporte, o discusión sobre algún hilo o conducta de algún miembro, siempre hay uno de nosotros que aparece siendo un defensor de dicho forero, no porque nos caiga bien, sino porque a veces nos parece que la primera acción deseada es muy fuerte o hasta equivocada, y es ahí donde empieza el debate, entre nosotros tenemos muchas veces diferentes modos de pensar, y siendo cada caso distinto, con frecuencia aparece uno, o dos o a veces más, de nosotros que no esta de acuerdo con el resto y discutimos el caso, hay veces que el defensor gana ya que la acción solicitada al inicio por un miembro regular o un moderador ("el fiscal"  ), no sucederá, o la decisión ("sentencia"  ) será menos dura que la solicitada, a veces un simple mensaje pidiendo o sugiriendo al "defendido" simplemente que le baje el tono, que revise las reglas, etc. y muchas veces hasta "absuelto" de todos los cargos



Hola Fsabroso:

Agradezco tus aportes que entran de lleno en el meollo de la cuestión. 

En el fondo, lo que aquí comentas, visto desde fuera, es decir desde el lado forero, corresponde a lo que en realidad entendemos que debe ser la moderación. Al menos, así lo veo yo. 

En cuanto a las funciones del Ombudsman creo que deben ser discutidas conjuntamente, en un debate en el que los foreros también debieran poder expresarse. En base a esas exposiciones, el Administrador decidiría las funciones definitivas del mediador, funciones que, a mi entender, deberían ser expuestas para que todo el mundo las conociera.   




fsabroso said:


> Aquí si estas equivocado  , este ombudsman sí que estará ocupado



Bueno, si los moderadores hacen bien su trabajo, el ombudsman no debería estar excesivamente ocupado…


----------



## Víctor Pérez

JamesM said:


> I pity the ombudsman that would have to keep up with all of this for all the forums.  More power to her/him!  I find it hard to keep up with just one forum.



Thanks very much, James, for your opinion. 

The ombudsman wouldn't do the moderators job. His work, which doesn’t have to be that hard, should be totally different.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Huelga decir que apoyo la moción de Víctor desde el convencimiento de que no ha de servir de nada: ni nos pondrán un defensor ni, si lo hicieran, sería otra cosa que un nuevo moderador cargado de manías personales, que es lo que más me irrita de su actuación, junto con la extendida mojigatería de lo políticamente correcto muy al estilo USA ("Nos envían a bombardear población civil pero no nos dejan ponr la palabra joder en nuestros aviones", coronel Kurtz en _Apocalyse now)_
Hace unos meses  uno de ellos me borró un post que contenía la narración sobre un hilo [que describía algo]; me borraron por charla y al día siguiente otro forero contó [un caso similar] y ese post no se entendió que fuera charla.
Reconozco que el haber vivido bajo una dictadura durante las dos primera décadas de mi vida me hace ser muy sensible ante el poder y sus abusos, y hasta puede que entienda como abuso algunas correciones que no lo son.
Aclaro: jamás se me ha dirigido un  moderador para recordarme las reglas. La única vez que me quejé a uno (thread "turismo con las ruedas mirando al cielo") fue porque me había borrado un post que resultó ser la clave para resolver la duda planteada; tras mi queja repuso el post)
Así que te apoyo, querido Víctor, pero ya ves que no creo que la iniciativa cuaje. 
En cuanto a los moderadores, procuro cumplir las reglas, respeto de forma natural a los foreros, evito la charla y no me enzarzo en discusiones que rocen lo personal, me acojo a la cortesía recomendada para introducir de vez en cuando algún comentario a amigos como tú y sigo en este foro en el que tantas cosas he aprendido, tantos amigos he hecho y tantas cosas buenas espero obtener en el futuro. Hasta es posible que mi contribución haya ayudado a algunos a resolver sus dudas y eso me refuerza como humano.
Un abrazo a todos  (uno especial para tí, Víctor) incluidos los moderadores cuyo desagradable y deslucido papel para mí no quisiera. 
José (Clares3, Murcia, España)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola Clares3 (léase José):

Muchas gracias por tu apoyo y por compartir con nosotros algunas de tus cuitas (que no paso a comentar aquí para no dar pábulo a más quejas). 

Yo no soy tan pesimista como tú, José, porque entre otras cosas, y como habrás podido ver, Mike, que por lo general es muy cauto en estas cuestiones, ha manifestado su interés por la idea y para mí eso ya es un garante. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
A las pruebas me remito: el texto en azul con que alguien  ha sustirtuido mis referencias a lo que entendí una actuación arbitraria me hace perder toda esperanza sobre tu propuesta. De ahí que me quede con lo bueno del foro obviando la actuación de la policía de buenas costumbres.
Consideradlo: si son capaces de censurar una queja concreta en un hilo sobre un ombudsman, lo único que cabe considerar es para qué habría de servirnos un ombudsman que actuara de tal manera. 
Abandono. Prefiero seguir resolviendo dudas a replantearme desde dentro un foro tan valioso como este.


----------



## frida-nc

¿"Alguien"?  Mi nombre está allí, y aunque viola la regla 15, discutes mis acciones en el foro público, a lo que no me opongo, como soy adulta.

Los moderadores *no poseen *mil ojos y no pueden estar mirando siempre.  Si alguien viola las reglas y tu lo has notado, te incumbe reportarlo, no esperar varios meses y quejarte públicamente en el foro.

El post problemático ha sido retirado del foro (anoche, a decir verdad).  ¿Ahora?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si he propuesto el estudio de la creación de la figura del ombudsman es porque creo que es interesante para WR, tal y como ya he dicho antes. En ese sentido, me gustaría que este debate siga abierto y vivo para que todo el que lo quiera exprese en él su opinión sobre la propuesta o para que al menos tome conocimiento de ello. 

Si no queremos que este thread corra el riesgo de ser cerrado, no debemos debatir en él cuestiones que no tienen que ver directamente con la propuesta. Gracias.


----------



## clares3

frida-nc said:


> El post problemático ha sido retirado del foro (anoche, a decir verdad). ¿Ahora?


Ahora no cabe sino decir que la retirada de otros post en compensación por el mío que retiraron ni me consuela ni era lo que pretendía.
No llevo estadísticas de los reportes que he hecho pero casi todos han sido atendidos por ser más que razonables. Pero de ahí a pedir que hagan con otros lo que me parece mal que hagan conmigo va lo que va de ser un resistente a convertirse en colaboracionista. Como Dashiel Hammet, prefiero ir a la cárcel antes que vencerme.


----------



## clares3

Y para tranquilidad de todos, sobre todo de Víctor, abandono esta discusión que a nada me conduce y sí pone en riesgo mi permanencia en el foro, voluntariamente o no.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

clares3 said:


> Y para tranquilidad de todos, sobre todo de Víctor, abandono esta discusión que a nada me conduce y sí pone en riesgo mi permanencia en el foro, voluntariamente o no.



Jaja! Gracias por tu _sacrificio_, José. Espero que la sangre no llegue al río, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la alta calidad de tus intervenciones en los foros, principalmente en el "solo español". Está claro que para tranquilidad de foreros pero también de moderadores, episodios como el que te ha enfrentado con la abnegada (y, pese a lo que creas, encantadora) Frida, podrían fácilmente ser solventados por un ombudsman. 

Espero también que todo el mundo entienda que este hilo no se puede convertir en un paño de lágrimas, así como que tampoco debería ser objeto de manipulación _logística _por parte de nadie... 

*Siguen siendo de agradecer las opiniones sobre el tema que se debate, es decir sobre la utilidad o no de un ombudsman*.

Saludos,
Víctor (a 10 de mayo)


----------



## merquiades

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Apoyo la moción.
> Ciertamente al principio metí las 4 en varias ocasiones y los moderadores me tuvieron que devolver al redil -a veces a patadas-, lo cual hice cual cordero de Dios.
> Pero después de tanto tiempo rondando por acá, estoy convencido de que:
> 
> > hay moderadores que no pesan con la misma romana que otros: los hay comprensivos y flexibles, amables incluso, incluyentes, los hay refunfuñadores por cualquier desliz voluntario o no, los hay con motosierra en mano que ni _Agua va_ dicen.
> 
> > como navigo en otros foros, tengo un par de moderadores entre ceja y ceja... bueno, no yo, ellos me tienen a mí. Estoy absolutamente convencido de ello: cualquier coma mal puesta, ¡Zas, expulsación, tarjeta roja directa, tipo Pepe! Y de mal modo, además, con regaño público tipo: _Si no tienes nada más que hacer, no lo vengas a hacer aquí_. En estos precisos instantes, ya me he quejado en dos ocasiones por un comentario hacia mí que me parece bastante ofensivo: silencio absoluto, y precisamente por parte de uno de los guillotinadores de turno. (Sí, ya sé, los moderadores son voluntarios y no remunerados y no están las 24 horas pegados a WR).



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo JJV y apoyo la moción.  Pero, de verdad, no creo que sea posible.  Hay gente capaz de quejarse por cualquier punto y coma. El pobrecillo (o la pobrecilla) tendría mil mensajes cada día.

Personalmente no me importa que me censuren.  Ahora las reglas me las sé de memoria y no es frecuente que me borren mensajes pero cuando me los borran normalmente tienen razón de sobra, y si no es así, sí ocurre, todos somos seres humanos... tampoco me importa.  Para mí, me veo más bien como un invitado aquí en WR. Cuando voy a casa de un amigo no estoy en mi propio hogar y tengo que aceptar sus reglas... si fuma y me molesta, si me sirve espárragos y no me gustan... y cuando me pongo demasiado incómodo me voy. Hace años tuve problemas con un moderador (uno sólo), le caí mal, me borraba cada dos por tres, y digamos que sus comentarios no eran muy corteses y pasaban de la raya. A lo mejor si hubiera habido ombudsman por aquel entonces... no sé... pero creo que no me habría quejado... me fui de ese foro y nunca volví... y nunca le volví a ver... total sólo iba para ayudar, y me quedé con los demás foros. Frecuento los foros aquí porque me encanta aprender, compartir algo con los demás, conocer a gente de todos los países, distraerme un poquillo y divertirme también. La vida real es demasiado dura para ir creando polémica aquí. Esta es mi filosofía.
Creo que la mayoría de los moderadores, 4/5, es gente muy maja, considerada, y justa. Su trabajo es muy valioso. A ciertos/as les considero amigos/as.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sacando la pata que otrora metimos, me desdigo y reingreso en el hilo, más que nada por mis simpatías hacia Víctor y por mi querencia hacia WR en general.
Puede que me influya, y mucho, la profesión (la mía, me refiero). Ser abogado penalista, al menos en parte, me hace tener a la Constitución siempre en la boca, y no puedo sino reivindicar la vigencia del art. 20 de la Constitución Española, que me ampara, al menos en mi país. Dado que este es un foro situado en ninguna parte, aterritorial y sin nacionalidad concreta, no me acomodo a limitaciones que en mi país serían impensables. Por eso creo que la propuesta de Víctor es muy seria y conveniente; con un ombudsman merquiades no habría tenido los problemas de los que habla en su post. Pero prefiero quedarme con la parte positiva de su post, coincidente con la del mío: podría vivir fuera de WR, claro está, pero la vida no sería la misma sin los amigos que aquí he hecho y sin lo que cada día aprendo, así que insisto en apoyar la propuesta y me gustaría mucho conocer la opinión de los foreros amigos al respecto.
Repito: un abrazo para todos, incluidos lo mods, y espero vuestras opiniones


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Eso no lo he entendido, Clares3. Este foro es privado, tiene un  dueño y, por lo tanto, esta es virtualmente su casa. 

Así que puede poner las limitaciones que le dé la real gana; y son razonables. A mí no se me pasa por la imaginación poner los pies sobre la mesa en casa de mi hermana pequeña: me bannearía . Tampoco yo admito según qué posts en mi blog (cuando me acuerdo de que existe) y los borro. 

Los foreros tendemos a pensar que el foro es nuestro (yo lo he hecho), y por supuesto, no lo es.


----------



## clares3

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Eso no lo he entendido, Clares3. Este foro es privado, tiene un dueño y, por lo tanto, esta es virtualmente su casa.


Pues que lo indique y me voy ahora mismo pero no paso por la arbitrariedad de nadie en ningún sitio cuando aprecio claramente que determinadas actitudes carecen de racionalidad; y todo por aquello de que quienes dicen sí cuando deben decir no luego dicen no cuando deberían decir sí.
En cualquier caso, mi actitud puede ser discutible pero no ininteligible. Y yo no pongo los pies sobre la mesa de nadie.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

clares3 said:


> Pues que lo indique y me voy ahora mismo pero no paso por la arbitrariedad de nadie en ningún sitio cuando aprecio claramente que determinadas actitudes carecen de racionalidad; y todo por aquello de que quienes dicen sí cuando deben decir no luego dicen no cuando deberían decir sí.


 
No te sigo, Clares3. Las reglas del foro están perfectamente explicadas y de hecho se nos pide que las leamos y aceptemos antes de registrarnos. Así que sí que las reglas de este foro están indicadas desde el principio.

En cuanto a la arbitrariedad, los moderadores pueden equivocarse tanto como los foreros; También es posible que malinterpreten un post. Todos lo hacemos. A mí me han borrado posts, he hablado con el moderador en cuestión, y los he visto reinstaurados. Y siempre, siempre me han explicado por qué los borraron. 

Lo de quienes deben decir no cuando deberían decir sí y vice versa, pues mira, es un galimatías. El "debería" es una apreciación personal de cada uno.




> En cualquier caso, mi actitud puede ser discutible pero no ininteligible. Y yo no pongo los pies sobre la mesa de nadie.


 
Es sí que lo has dejado clarísimo.


----------



## clares3

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Lo de quienes deben decir no cuando deberían decir sí y vice versa, pues mira, es un galimatías.


Si digo que sí a aceptar acríticamente cuanto decida un mod, luego diré no cuando un mod me parezca arbitrario y mi crácter me lleve a decírselo, en público o en privado. Quizás por eso lo mejor que puedo hacer es A) atenerme a las reglas y B) no hablar con los mod; si hubiera un ombudsman lo hablaría con el ombudsman, por eso apoyo la moción de Víctor desde el convencimiento de su imposibilidad.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pero yo no he dicho en ningún momento que haya que aceptar acríticamente lo que un mod diga, si no nos parece justo. Yo no lo hago: lo que hago es preguntar al mod en cuestión, o a los mods de ese foro particular, el porqué de esa decisión.

Y siempre me han contestado. 

El crear o no la figura del defensor del forero es decisión del administrador; si lo hace, al pobre hombre - o mujer - le va a caer una buena.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mkellogg said:


> (Excuse me for writing in English.)
> 
> Victor, I think it is an interesting idea. I know that I use former moderators for a similar purpose. They understand the way the moderators work and think, and are also outside of the group. When they contact me about an issue, I listen very closely.  Maybe at some point in the future I will be able to convince a moderator who is resigning to be designated as an ombusdman.



Any progress in your inquiries, Mike?


----------



## mkellogg

I can't think of any moderators who have resigned recently and are still active on the forums, especially for Spanish.

Feel free to write me though Contact Us with any forum concerns you have.  I can't guarantee immediate action, but I will listen closely and carefully consider whatever you or any senior member has to say.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Thanks for your answer, Mike.  

Perhaps I didn't explain it properly: as I have no problem at all with any mod, it's not a personal problem. I just thought it would be a good thing for all of us (I mean, for WR). 

Otherwise, I perfectly understand it might not be easy to find that person(s).


----------



## totor

Queridos amigos/foreros,

para no irme por las ramas desde el principio, quiero aclarar en primer lugar que apoyo en forma absoluta la idea de mi amigo y tocayo Víctor, por dos razones específicas.

La primera y principal es que ayer, hablando con Swift precisamente de este tema de los moderadores, le dije que yo siempre había pensado que tendría que haber un moderador que fuera representante de los foreros, a lo cual José me habló de la existencia de este hilo que había puesto Víctor. Por eso estoy aquí (lamentando por cierto que el asunto haya quedado en la nada, ya que hace casi 3 años este hilo está inactivo.

La segunda está expresada en forma concisa por Juan Jacob:


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> hay moderadores que no pesan con la misma romana que otros: los hay comprensivos y flexibles, amables incluso, incluyentes, los hay refunfuñadores por cualquier desliz voluntario o no, los hay con motosierra en mano que ni _Agua va_ dicen.


A mi juicio, ésa y no otra debería ser la función del ombudsman que propone Víctor.

Cada conflicto tiene sus aristas, sus más y sus menos que lógicamente dependen de muchos criterios que no son universales.

Lo que sí puede decirse que es universal es la cortesía, y todos sabemos muy bien que muchos moderadores zanjan la cuestión de una manera absolutamente descortés (vale decir, no respetan la regla 7) cuyo resultado lamentable es el progresivo abandono del foro por muchos foreros.

Yo soy uno de esos casos.

Cuando descubrí WR me sentí deslumbrado y participaba activamente todos los días. Mi promedio en ese momento eran 7 posts diarios, o más.

Hoy en día, mi promedio no llega a 2.

¿Por qué? Porque con el correr del tiempo me fui cansando de ciertas actitudes de algunos moderadores.

Esa actitud de sequedad y desconsideración de algunos impacta sobre todo en nosotros latinoamericanos, acostumbrados a otra relación con la gente, e incluso a algún comentario humorístico que viene a cuento pero que, al no tener relación con el hilo (regla 2), a veces es borrado (aunque no afecte a nadie y ponga un poco de sal a la cuestión).

Ésa debería ser para mí la función del ombudsman: cuidar que los moderadores hagan bien su trabajo (como dice el mismo Víctor) no infringiendo la regla 7, en especial, porque —en lo que a mí me toca, por lo menos, y pese a haber recibido muchas reprimendas— el resto de su trabajo, pese a ser difícil, duro y complicado, es correcto.

Y precisamente por eso, esta otra cuestión (y aunque yo también infrinja con esto la famosa regla 2):


JamesM said:


> we are volunteers.





Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> los moderadores son voluntarios y no remunerados


también debería ser solucionada, ellos deben tener una retribución, sobre todo ahora que WR está plagado de publicidad.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Curioso, muy curioso. Regreso (excepcionalmente) sólo para decir que me fui precisamente porque las cosas fueron a peor en la materia que aquí se trata.
Paradójico.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Saludos a todos, y más particularmente a *Totor *y a *José *(*clares3*).

Aprovecho que mi tocayo *totor *ha relanzado el tema, para reconocer que abandoné *WR *porque me pareció que algunos moderadores actuaban en ocasiones más aquejados por la emoción que por la objetividad. 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que en un foro como el de *WR *debe haber un reglamento, faltaría más. Pero los reglamentos, por muy bien hechos que estén y por muy completos que sean, no pueden preverlo todo: son incapaces de determinar intenciones, voluntades y sentimientos de los intervinientes. Esa es la razón por la que existen los moderadores: para aplicar el reglamento *supliendo sus carencias*. Porque los moderadores sí que pueden y deben ser capaces de distinguir intenciones, voluntades y sentimientos. Para eso, además de objetividad, los moderadores también deben hacer gala de flexibilidad, de delicadeza y de mano izquierda, cuando no de comprensión y de paciencia. Cuando se pierde alguno de estos rasgos, los foreros pierden confianza, se cansan y abandonan. Entre otras razones, eso es por lo que se hace necesaria la presencia de un *ombudsman*: para restablecer la confianza de los foreros.

Naturalmente, esto es voluntad del administrador del portal: si a él le parece bien que así sea, así seguirá siendo. Los foreros que, como yo, no estén totalmente satisfechos del funcionamiento, se marcharán sin más. 

Saludos.


----------

